# Western Australia State Amateur Brewer Comp 2015



## andyth (1/6/15)

http://wasabc.org

Ok fellow Western Australia brewers, welcome to the 2015 state comp. The rules are largely as they were before, details in the site. There are are couple of changes. You can now enter two entries in any style (not limited to one) and you can now enter four entries in any category. We are trying to encourage entries and wish you the best of luck. The WA Comp date is set at Sept 5 and 6. The dropoff entry is the 29 of August, 1pm, at either Brewmart Perth or TWOC Perth. 

The last new thing this year is that any 1, 2, or 3rd placing beer (any medal winner) will receive instructions on where to drop their beer after the competition. Free to you, all WA winners are being shipped to the national completion in Brisbane. 

see also http://www.aabc.org.au/ for details on the national competition in October. 

Best of luck,

Andy Thomas
2015 Western Australia State Comp Organizer


----------



## nvs-brews (10/6/15)

really looking forward to this!

Got a couple of thing put aside, will taste closer to entry date to see if they are worth entering/fit style.
Also will brew a few and do the same.

How come its over 2 days this time Andy?


----------



## Spohaw (9/7/15)

Would a Blueberry Saison be a Fruit beer or a Belgian Specialty ?


----------



## Spohaw (11/8/15)

Bump .....

Anyone entering this ?


----------



## danestead (11/8/15)

Yep.

Munich dunkel
American IPA
American Amber ale


----------



## jlmcgrath (11/8/15)

I should have a few in as well.

Couple questions about your blueberry saison Spohaw. How prominent is the blueberry? What about Saison yeast character? Would you be able to tell there were blueberries in it without being told?


----------



## nvs-brews (11/8/15)

Got a few things brewed.. having some mates around this Saturday to go through and them and see if any are any decent.. will enter a few bits


----------



## Spohaw (12/8/15)

Jlm . Not really , it's not like a artificial blueberry flavour , bit disappointed really , used 4 kg for a 20 ltr brew too 
The saison yeast character is ther but the yeast and fruit flavour don't over power each other 

Could have been better but I'm going to send it any way


----------



## jlmcgrath (12/8/15)

Best thing to do is look up the aabc guidlines and taste the beer as you read them. Figure out what category it fits better in then make the call.


----------



## Spohaw (12/8/15)

Thanks jlm , I'll have another read tonight and have a glass and decide 
Cheers


----------



## dark_brew (13/8/15)

Quick question on this - it'll be my first time entering a competition. Do you get any feed back on your beers (too much dactyl, too dark etc) - or just see an overall score for the beer (interested in some constructive criticism)?


----------



## Spohaw (13/8/15)

Yeah you get feed back dark brew ....its the only reason I send beers up ....

would like to hear my beers are getting better but

haha ... don't think they could have gotten worse


----------



## jlmcgrath (13/8/15)

You will get much better feedback than you got if you entered the Roayl Show, I can promise that. These are the sheets used when judging a BJCP registered comp.


----------



## dark_brew (13/8/15)

Excellent stuff ! That is what i'm after really - i'll have to plan in advanced for next years, for this year i'll put in for what I have available


----------



## Spohaw (24/8/15)

Got until Saturday to get your entries in !


----------



## nvs-brews (24/8/15)

put mine in on Saturday morning.. 
Was glad to see a guy there enter a cider, i put 3 ciders in.. Couple of ppl from PHBS are putting some in.. so hopefully the category lasts..


----------



## Spohaw (24/8/15)

Have to send mine up express 

Sent them today .... Hope they make it in time


----------



## Spohaw (29/8/15)

Bump 

Last day to get your beers in guys


----------



## Coo brewing (8/9/15)

Looks like I've missed it again 3 years in a row suppose next year will have to be the go . Any other comps in the area ??


----------



## Spohaw (8/9/15)

Can't wait to see if I did better than last year !


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/15)

how'd you guys go?
Managed to get a place... :kooi:


----------



## Spohaw (9/9/15)

Congratulations Nvs

Have they emailed out the score sheets already ?


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/15)

Nah that wont be until after the presentation... Andy said to hold tight.. he's got a lot on atm... BUT they will be there... keen to see i went on the other entry's i put in!


----------



## Spohaw (9/9/15)

What one of your beers got a place ? 

I need to get better than 26 to be improving haha 

3 of my beers were decent .... The other two might go around the 26 mark 

Been brewing for a year and 3 months doing AG now I think so would like to see better scores than last year 

I can't wait to see the sheets .... haha !


----------



## nvs-brews (9/9/15)

been advised not to say what won in public.. so will post that after next Wednesday..
Yeah im expecting some real low scores from some of mine..

Least the info will be good and next year all entries should be AG


----------



## Spohaw (9/9/15)

nvs-brews said:


> been advised not to say what won in public.. so will post that after next Wednesday..
> Yeah im expecting some real low scores from some of mine..
> 
> Least the info will be good and next year all entries should be AG


You've already told us but , maybe a sneaky PM ? 

Promise not to tell haha


----------



## Spohaw (16/9/15)

Woohoo , score sheets might be in the email tomorrow 

Can't wait ..... Not expecting flash scores but I still can't wait


----------



## Spohaw (16/9/15)

If any one is going to the presentation tonight do they want to post up what won the best beer of show 

Hope it's a Flanders red like last years BBOS

Be keen to try at the monk !


----------



## Spohaw (17/9/15)

Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## nvs-brews (18/9/15)

German Pilsner won best of show..


----------



## Spohaw (18/9/15)

Just checked the scores ......... That's kind of embarrassing haha 

Only things that did remotely ok was my wit and American wheat 

Everything else .... Ba duhhhh haha

Can't wait to see the comments on the score sheet to see where I went horribly wrong


----------



## nvs-brews (18/9/15)

exactly what i was thinking...
All my entries were kit... next year all AG..

Be keen to see what was mentioned, really better take on what they said regarding the cider so i can try for a better medal!


----------



## Spohaw (18/9/15)

Been doing AG for a year and three months thought I was getting better haha 

Only my second wit I've made and second American wheat ( for ag used extract for a few others ) so hopefully next year I'll do better 

First fruit beer ever made ... IPA had a massive fault ( I found that out after I sent it ) and my Braggot was the third one I made but I've changed the recipe each time ..... I'll be going back to the first recipe ..... I got a 33 for the first one and 22 for the third one haha


----------



## Spohaw (18/9/15)

Might have to stop making different beers all the time and start trying to refine some that I like to drink haha 

Still great fun even though I did poorly haha !


----------



## danestead (18/9/15)

yep, so my munich dunkel of last year which scored 40.33 got 20.67 this yr. hmmmm.

Got hammered this year it seems.


----------



## Spohaw (18/9/15)

Was it a bottle from last years batch danestead ?


----------



## danestead (18/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Was it a bottle from last years batch danestead ?


Nope, it was the very slightly adjusted version which I thought would improve it.


----------



## Spohaw (18/9/15)

Must have changed it a lot to drop 20 points


----------



## danestead (18/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Must have changed it a lot to drop 20 points


Hahaha yeah you would of thought so. We will see if it comes back with any major issues like infection etc on the comment sheets. It got 12.25/20 in the PRBS a month ago which is the equivalent of 30.6 in the WASABC so its a bit all over the shop. I just hope I can take home some positive feedback from the comments because it sure is depressing going from a sensational beer to something that scores as if its barely drinkable!

The adjustments were IBU's from 20 up to 22. Crystal from 5.2% down to 4.0%. Mashed a few degrees hotter to fix the 'dry' comments from last year. Everything else the same.


----------



## Spohaw (18/9/15)

It's all about the feedback hey ! 

I mash everything at 64 so I'm expecting a lot of dry comments too ..... I like crisp beers not really a fan of overly thick ones


----------



## Spohaw (20/9/15)

Water , yeast health and mash temp are things I need to look at 
I've already started reading up ......

Great feed back guys , thanks !

Hope it's not so bad next year haha


----------



## danestead (23/9/15)

Aceytaldehyde is my major problem. Got to work on that but not really sure how as I thought I was doing everything right already.


----------



## nacnud (6/7/16)

Anybody know what's happening with this years WASABC? I can't find anything on it :huh:


----------

